# NORML Podcasts Tops Apple's Most Listened To List



## LdyLunatic (May 5, 2006)

May 4, 2006 - Washington, DC, USA 

Pot Programming Bests Senators Clinton, Frist In Popularity 

Washington, DC: NORML's weekly podcast now ranks as one of the most popular political audio programs available on the Internet, according to tabulations released by Apple Computer's iTunes Music Store and published in the Washington, DC newspaper The Hill. 

Of the 100 most popular political podcast recordings, NORML's program ranks No. 32 according to Apple, well ahead of podcasts offered by New York Senator Hillary Rodham Clinton (No. 47) and Senate Majority Leader Bill Frist (No. 73). NORML's podcast, which began in August, features weekly news content as well as audio clips from special events, such as NORML's 2006 annual conference. 

"The popularity of NORML's podcasts illustrates that there are large numbers of Americans who desire fact-based, educational information about marijuana and marijuana law reform, and that this population is increasingly turning to NORML and away from the federal government in order to obtain it," said NORML Executive Director Allen St. Pierre. "Senators Clinton, Frist, and other Presidential hopefuls ought to take note of this reality, and recognize that cannabis is rapidly becoming more popular with the electorate than they are." St. Pierre said that NORML plans to begin airing daily podcasts early this summer.


----------

